
ASP.NET MVC Framework (Part 2): URL Routing  - luccastera
http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2007/12/03/asp-net-mvc-framework-part-2-url-routing.aspx
======
mrtron
I don't know how this compares to URL routing previously in ASP.NET, but
compared to something like Django's URL dispatcher it just looks...ugly.

Django:

    
    
     urlpatterns = patterns('',
        (r'^articles/2003/$', 'news.views.special_case_2003'),
        (r'^articles/(\d{4})/$', 'news.views.year_archive'),
        (r'^articles/(\d{4})/(\d{2})/$', 'news.views.month_archive'),
        (r'^articles/(\d{4})/(\d{2})/(\d+)/$', 'news.views.article_detail'),
     )
    

I could see this being yet another situation where someone writes a utility to
produce these URL routes for ASP.NET, and makes me wonder why they took such
an approach.

~~~
mcfly
Just skimming over the article, it seems to me that the framework authors are
trying to do something similar to Routes in Rails or Pylons
(<http://routes.groovie.org/>).

Actually, I find Routes' much clearer and easier to use (regular expressions
and readability don't go very well together, IMO) than Django's URL-scheme.
The url-generation feature of Routes comes in handy, too... don't know if
Django has something equivalent. Granted, regular expressions may be more
powerful, but I am willing to sacrifice some expressiveness in exchange for
ease of use and improved readability. So, I can see why the framework authors
ported that functionality (sort of).

~~~
mrtron
You find those routes easier to read than a list of regexs?

Interesting, I assumed the django list would make sense what it was doing at a
glance to anyone.

I am just picturing a list of ~25 routes, and it being impossible to get an
idea of the sitemap.

------
DarrenStuart
looks really simple just the way I like it...

also you can plugin your own routing if you want to do it your own way I
think. I watched the video from part1 and it was mentioned that most of the
mvc stuff can be swapped out.

I am really looking forward to getting my hands on this.

